
Browser diversity starts with us - rapnie
https://www.zeldman.com/2018/12/07/browser-diversity-starts-with-us/
======
russellbeattie
Maybe Zeldman needs to test his own website on some tablets first, before
insisting on other things we should do. He must not have updated his CSS Media
Queries since the iPhone 5 came out. It's like reading the Reader's Digest
version for the legally blind.

Steve Jobs is long gone now, Jeff, maybe think about updating your site...

